# JD 140 coil and voltage regulator



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

My 73 140 is having some electrical issues. Just replaced a burned out regulator/rectifier and also the coil and condenser. It starts right up and runs real smooth. As soon as I rev it up a little to where the voltage meter shows it's charging, the coil and regulator start to heat up. It's the second regulator since the first new one burned up before I realized what was going on. Checked all the wiring and taped up a few bare spots but the new parts are still getting real hot. I just don't know what is causing this to happen. Any ideas from the experts.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JDonly,

Check all electrical connectors for damaged (corroded or burnt) contacts. You can install a jumper wire around the connector if you find a damaged connector. Does your 140 have a dynamo, an alternator, or a generator? Regardless. I would have it checked at an auto parts store, if possible.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

It has a stator in the flywheel. I've never had a problem with this before so I'll just have to figure out how to test it while it's running. Anybody know how to do this?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

have you put a meter on the leads to see what voltage is coming out during the time it is running?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had the stator on my simplicity tractor short out and was putting 16 volts to the battery


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Tested the stator today and got around 11.6 volts out of it. As long as it's idling the volts are low and it doesn't show that it's charging. As soon as you rev it up a little the meter shows it's charging and the regulator starts to heat up quick. The regulator I put on was from the local JD dealer and cost about $100 but I found the same thing on eBay for $15. Hopefully I figure out what's wrong before this one burns up again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a pic of the regulator,with the wiring,if possible.
It sounds like it's either back-feeding,or connected wrong.
The outside terminals should read around 30 volts,AC at full throttle,and the middle terminal should read 14.5vdc,(NO HIGHER THAN 15 volts,DC).
Also , how are the battery,and connections? 
A battery,with a dead cell,can overload a regulator/rectifier.
Also,make sure the reg/rec is installed correctly !
It must have airflow across the back side of it,to cool it.


----------

